# Control Proporcional para Tanque de Agua



## diodozener (Oct 13, 2010)

Hola a todos, necesito realizar un control proporcional para el llenado de un tanque de agua. Veran, ya antes habia hecho este circuito, pero era On-Off, es decir, cuando el nivel de agua bajaba de cierto limite inferior, una bomba de agua se activaba y, cuando llegaba al limite superior se apagaba, poseia histeresis cuando se descargaba el tanque. Pues bien ahora el requerimiento en que se llene con una llave convencional; dependiendo del nivel que tenga el agua la llave debe de estar abierta proporcionalmente; explico, si el tanque esta al 30% de capacidad, la llave debe estar 30% cerrada o bien 70% abierta, si, ahora el tanque sube al 80%, la llava debe estar 80% cerrada o bien 20% abierta. 

El control de la manivela quiero hacerlo con un motor que, al girar mueva un engrane fijano den la manivela; dependiendo del giro (horario o antihorario) la llave se va a abrir o a cerrar. La cuestion es que no se como acoplar el motor al circuito proporcional; lo he estado tratano de hacer con un motor de CC convencional pero no le busco, tambien se me ha ocurrido usar un paso a paso para que abra (o cierre) la llave por pequeños movimientos pero no se me ocurre como acoplarlo.
Desde ya agradezco sus sugerencias y comentarios!!


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 13, 2010)

Las válvulas proporcionales existen y son caras , podrías usar una esférica (1/4 de vuelta) acoplada a una reductora con un PAP o un motor de contínua y un encoder.

Si es para una aplicación práctica hasta podés usar una clàsica válvula a flotante y listo. 

Saludos !


----------



## diodozener (Oct 13, 2010)

Para medir el nivel de agua tengo pensado usar un flotador que al subir o bajar con el agua mueva un potenciometro que le envie la señal al proporcional, lo que no se es como lograr que detecte si la variacion es hacia abajo o hacia arriba (esto para lograr el cambio de polaridad del motor con un puente H), me dicen que un comparador de ventana puede servir.


----------

